
How much are Bitcoins predicted to be worth by 2020, 2025, 2030,? - noloblo
How much are Bitcoin, Litecoin and Ethereum coins predicted to be worth by 2020, 2025, 2030, etc.?<p>over 100000$ or more ?
or under 100$ or less?
======
lun4r
most likely zero as by that time we probably have moved on to a next
generation distributed ledger

